# Spaying at 6 months



## geomana (Oct 15, 2011)

Has anyone experienced any downsides to spaying . I plan to do this
in a month and have seen studies say their is a chance of 

- Spayed female dogs can develop urinary incontinence.
Studies report incidence rates of 4.9% to 20%.

- Spayed female dogs are at an increased risk of hypothyroidism

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Years ago I had my first dog (my female Golden) spayed at 6 months and yes she did develop incontinance later on. She was on hormon pills for a while then it got better. On and off she did have accidents sleeping and peeing under her self without noticing. I heard it happens mostly in larger Breeds. My med size female Heeler never had trouble with incontinance.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I have only had female goldens and labs and all have been spayed at 6 months and have never had any issues.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I've never had issues either. Rarely have I seen issues with incontinence after spaying at my vet clinic that I work at.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

While I do think there are some downsides to spaying, I think the downsides of not spaying eventually, can be worse-pyometra and breast cancer.

I prefer waiting to spay, but as a breeder I am uniquely set up to easily handle multlple bitches in season.

Here's an excellent article written by well known Golden breeder, judge and GRCA health liason, Rhonda Hovan:

http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf

My almost 9-year old girl is going to be spayed this winter-healthier at this point for her, since her breeding days are over, and, yes, easier for me.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Of my 5 goldens spayed from 6 months to almost 8 years, only one developed urinary incontinence at about 11 years of age. It was easily controlled with estrogen and yes it is cyclical. Tiki was just spayed at 7 to prevent pyometra, but unfortunately what goes with late ovariohysterectomy is mammary tumors. She had one, but fortunately it was benign. If I wasn't going to breed or show a girl, I would say spay sometime before one year of age.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I do like allowing the bitch to have one season, and spaying her before her next season, but I know that many pet owners are not set up to handle this


----------



## Bella & Biscuit's mom (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link again Tahnee. I am going to wait to spay my Bella until after her first heat and when she is around 1 year old because of all the information I have read. She is 7 months old now --- waiting anxiously for her first heat. I have never had a female dog before - so this is all new to me!!!


----------



## tishawebb (Oct 25, 2011)

*Concerned*

My baby is set up to be spayed this coming Friday. She will be six months old tomorrow.This is my first puppy and the vet has tried to reassure me but I am having second thoughts. I was all for it but the closer it gets I am getting very nervous. My husband does not like inside pets so I am worried that I will not be there if she gets in trouble during the night post surgery. I am setting up my garage so that she will be more comfortable. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

